# Certified Organic Dairy Farm For Sale in Vermont



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

I have a friend nearby that is selling his dairy farm here in Vermont. He is located near Barre-Montpelier. He has put a lot of money into equipment over the last decade thinking his son was going to take it over but life changed. He is now selling. Certified Organic. 150 acres. Two modern electric windmills. Gorgeous fields. Not mountain and rocky like our land but rather level to rolling. Beautiful land.

http://www.loopnet.com/Listing/16626901/437-Lambert-Rd-Washington-VT/

_Note that this is not my farm. I'm passing this along for those who might be interested. I just found out today that it is on the market and would like to see it stay a dairy farm rather than get developed to housing lots. Other than that general sentiment I have no control or involvement over price, negotiations or anything._


----------

